# Do you have a favorite?



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I was thinking about ths last night and then Tiffany asked Donna about it in her thread so I thought I would start a discussion. Most of us on this forum have more than 1 dog and I was wondering if you all have a favorite? I have the 2 dogs and Lola is definitely my favorite! I love Buster but Lola is my girl.

There are many reasons that she is. The biggest is that she is a JRT and that is my heart breed. I know that I will always have one. My very first dog as an adult was Heidi my JRT who died almost a year ago, 3 weeks shy of her 14th birthday. I found Lola's picture online 3 days after losing Heidi and called the lady to ask that she hold her until I could see her in person. About 2weeks later I met the lady 1/2 way between her house and mine and met my sweet baby girl. I put down my deposit that day and waited impatiently until I could bring her home. She is a sweet and loving dog who is so smart! I just love everything about her - well except how she reacts to joggers and bicycles!

I gIve Buster attention and affection too. He is not suffering from a lack of anything. Just my girl comes first in my heart. He is also a sweet cuddle bunny who has never met a stranger! He tends to get the most attention when we are out because he is a toy breed. Not that Lola is huge! She is an especially small JRT at only 9 lbs but Buster is 5 lbs and people love the toy dogs!

So do you have a favorite?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've owned alot of dogs and loved them and grieved over them so it's hard to say I have a favorite.

But of the two I have now, if I had to say I had one it would be Rebel. I know I go on and on and on about Snorkels but Rebel and I have been through alot together. 

He's the first dog in my life I ever picked out, for one thing. I had wanted a Doberman for many years and I looked and looked on petfinder for the right one. He was so crazy that the first few weeks i wanted nothing more than to return him. I thought I had made a horrible mistake. But working through those things made him alot more special to me than if he had been an easy dog.

If I am depressed, it's Rebel I want to spend time with. 

If I want to go for a drive, it's Rebel that goes with me. He wants to be with me because he loves me and not because I have the food, like Snorkels does. 

We understand each other and I'm not sure I'll ever understand Snorkels.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket is Drews favorite. I am not sure why but Drew adores that kid.

Gunner is my favorite. He is a dog I have wanted my entire life and he is everything I ever imagined he would be. 

To be honest, I have never really liked Mikey. I'm not into the heeler type dogs at all and most of the time he annoys me. I do love him though and I don't treat him any differently. I will see him through til the end and cherish each moment until it's time.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn is my favorite.I love Darla and Jasper to pieces, they are just entirely different dogs. They are primarily working dogs. The main reason I ended up with them is that they were unable to acclimate to life as companion only/house dogs. I interact with them on a daily basis, but they would rather be with the outdoor critters than people.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well.. I am sure most people know that mine is Tess, LOL.

She is just.. "my dog". I picked out Bishop and Willow, too, but for some reason from the moment I picked Tess up I loved her to bits. She rode the three hour drive home on my lap, and just curled up and slept. I crate trained her, but never at night (Bishop slept in his kennel until around 4-5 months, when he was reliable inside). Tess has always slept in the bed with me. She follows me around everywhere and she sleeps in my arms. I have no idea what I will do when it's time to let her go, I"ll probably have to be committed! I have separation anxiety, probably. :tongue:

I love Bishop too, he's my boyfriend's dog and is much more happy go lucky, well rounded. He has the personality of your stereotypical "dog". Very obedient and happy all the time. Tess is much more timid and princess-y.

I love Willow, too, but she is not my personality in a dog- I kind of feel the same way as Sprocket does about Mikey. I love her, don't treat her any different, but I dunno. Maybe because she was so old when we got her is why we are having trouble bonding.

With Bishop and Willow, when they have had their moments (Bishop has a young pup only).. I am thinking "Ugh!!! Why did I get them!!!".. Tess is a thousand times worse than Bishop ever was and all I can think is "aww.. how cute... she is eating cat poop out of the litter box..."


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I did already answered the question on my "Madison" thread but will again here. 
Toby has to be my favorite and maybe it's because he's not an easy dog. I guess I love a little challenge and he's been just that. He was aggressive and nasty tempered when I brought him home, is a typical Chihuahua with an "I'm a big dog" attitude and has every health problem on the planet and I just adore him. Bailey is next in line probably and she's been even a bigger challenge than Toby. She's a KA-razy little dog and I probably say at least 5 times a day EVERY day, "Bailey, PLEASE stop! You're driving me insane!" And yet I totally adore her. 
Out of all the dogs I've ever had though Tommy was by far the most special. It's been almost 10 months since he died and I miss him every day. He was with me just under 5 yrs and I wish I could have had him all his life. He was old when I got him and was a puppy mill dog so kind of learned how to be a dog at my house. When he first started playing and interacting with me and my other dogs it brought tears to my eyes. He also never played with toys but I brought this little soft rubber elephant home and he loved it. He would take the trunk of it in his nearly toothless mouth and roll it out and then let it spring back over and over again. I don't know if it just felt good to him or what but here's a picture I have of him laying his head on it. I miss my tiny boy....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It's hard to say. Since getting Buck, Dude and I have kind of drifted. I hardly ever pet him and usually, the only time I talk to him is telling him to lay back down or to be quiet but I have had him for so long. When I told her I was moving up here my mom was so angry with me that, after she kicked me out, she apparently went a little crazy and went so far as to bring the dogs inside (Dude was strictly outdoors at her house) and put a padlock on the gate so I couldn't steal my own dog. I was determined not to leave California without him and many tears were shed over how to get him away from my mom. In the end, my stepdad and brothers talked enough sense into her to make her let me take him.

Once we moved up here, however, he totally turned into Nick's dog so, while he doesn't get nearly as much attention from me as he used to, he still gets just as much attention as he always has because he and Nick are best buddies. 

Buck is more my dog than Nick's but he is kind of like how Nikie describes Snorkels. When he is with you it is usually because he is hoping you have food for him. But he is the dog that I work with, the dog that I train, the dog that I go to when I am upset, the dog that comes with me everywhere I go. He has so much more giddyup in his get-along that it makes him so much more fun to work with. I was originally going to do agility with Dude but the training never got anywhere because, being 13 years old it is kind of difficult when you have parents who say no... But Buck is well on his way to being a conformation and obedience dog and it makes it that much more fun to work with him. He is uppity and bouncy and has intense focus. However, I don't feel that I have much of an edge over Nick when it comes to favorites. I do believe that I AM his favorite but definitely not by much. 

This is a lot of what is pushing me to get a third dog next spring. Xolos are known to bond to one person while loving the whole family and are great cuddlers. Both of which Buck is not.

I really don't know if I could pick one but if Nick and I were to separate and I could only keep one, I would keep Buck and he would keep Dude. Part of it is that we are both geared to be able to handle different dogs. He is perfectly capable of handling the older, mellow, already gentlemanly dog while I am capable of handling the unruly teenager. I think he would tear his hair out if he was left alone with Buck for a day.

As far as attention goes, Buck gets most of the attention. I think it's because he is a hound and you don't see a lot of coonhounds out here. Another theory I have is that most people think Dude is "just a mutt". When people who do know what he is come along they ALWAYS compliment him and fawn over him.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

And Kathy- for some reason it's Willow that gets all the attention LOL. Everyone loves a Basset. Tess comes next, but when all three are together everyone ignores Bishop (even though he's the most outgoing!).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I love Willow, too, but she is not my personality in a dog- I kind of feel the same way as Sprocket does about Mikey. I love her, don't treat her any different, but I dunno. Maybe because she was so old when we got her is why we are having trouble bonding.


It took almost a year for me to bond with Snorkels. Or more accurately, her to bond with me. I think it may be age but I also think it's just life in general. Who knows what would make a dog wary of loving a human. Maybe Willow is kind of like that too. It's hard to fall totally in love with a dog when they don't/can't love you back. 

But I remember very clearly the day Snorkels came and sat at my feet and wanted in my lap. It was the first overture she had ever made to me, and it was really special because I felt like I had earned it. She's still aloof and food focused, but she will come and want to sit with me a couple of times a week. 

Of course when I want to sit with HER she looks at me like I'm crazy and wants to get the heck off the couch.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Both of my dogs seek attention from me. Dude stands in front of you and awkwardly wags his tail and Buck will walk up to you if you are laying on the bed or the couch and bury his head wherever he can. Buck even insists on coming to the bathroom. The comment, "Buck, go away. I do not need canine assistance" is something I find myself saying multiple times a day. It's not that I don't appreciate the gesture. It's just that our bathroom isn't all that big and he keeps getting bigger...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, no. Willow WANTS attention- all the time. She loves being pet and cuddled. I'm just not sure why I feel the way I do- she does have a lot of annoying habits I have to train out of her, and the aggression towards Tess and Bishop really gets to me. But it's not that she isn't cuddly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Both of my dogs seek attention from me. Dude stands in front of you and awkwardly wags his tail and Buck will walk up to you if you are laying on the bed or the couch and bury his head wherever he can. Buck even insists on coming to the bathroom. The comment, "Buck, go away. I do not need canine assistance" is something I find myself saying multiple times a day. It's not that I don't appreciate the gesture. It's just that our bathroom isn't all that big and he keeps getting bigger...


I got used to it with Parker. He had no sense of personal privacy and would come sit right between my feet when I was on the potty. I didn't have the heart to run him off! But I run Rebel off because he does what Buck does - bams me with his head. Hard to tinkle with that going on.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Awww, Rebel is a nose nudger too? It is a blessing and a curse. Both of mine are. Well, Dude is a nose nudger. Buck tends to use his head like a battering ram.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Awww, Rebel is a nose nudger too? It is a blessing and a curse. Both of mine are. Well, Dude is a nose nudger. Buck tends to use his head like a battering ram.


Rebel is like Buck. he can knock you over with his head if you aren't watching. He's a hard dog to pet because he's either bamming me with his head or he sticks his rear end on me, wanting me to scratch his butt.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ugghhh, I started out posting a thread about how Mollie is my favourite over Windy the cat. I only have one dog and one cat so I they are my choices. But, then I upset myself so much imagining life without Windy I had to delete the post.
Because, they are both everything to me in their own way, Mollie's my heart dog and Windy's my heart cat.
Then, I thought about what if the other half and I separate? I'd fight him for custody with everything I've got, I'd be prepared to spend millions of dollars in the process, right up to the Supreme Court. Then, if they ruled against me and I had to choose one, of course it would be Mol. It'd absolutely break my heart losing Windy, so thats it, I'm never going to think about it again.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Rebel is like Buck. he can knock you over with his head if you aren't watching. He's a hard dog to pet because he's either bamming me with his head or he sticks his rear end on me, wanting me to scratch his butt.


Dude is the one who constantly wants his butt scratched although Buck has been giving me his butt quite a bit lately. I don't know if it's the fleas but this morning I was sitting on the floor putting DE on Dude and Buck backed himself right up to me. It happened about a week ago too...

Penny, that's how I feel too but I think, ultimately, Dude would be happier with Nick. There are some days, though, that I feel like I would fight custody battles to MAKE him take them both... Haha


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Out of my girls I don't have a favorite. The sharpei is my all time favorite breed. And Avery was a surprise gift from my mother. My mom got home one day and snapped at me to get out and help her unload the car. When I grabbed the first box, it moved. And inside was the most wrinkled precious girl pei I had ever seen. And from that moment I was hooked, she was instantly spoiled, I didn't work yet but I did chores and side jobs and bought her everything. My boyfriend (who is now my husband) would buy her stuff too. She was my daughter. At that time we had another dog as well but he was an outside doggy, so to have a dog in the house was awesome! She slept in my bed, potty trained in 3 days! And trained to sit, ly down, walk correctly on a lead, all within a few weeks, she is very intelligent and she's so wise. She never ceases to amaze me with her wisdom of how to act in every situation. And then as my first anniversary gift, I got my first chi, Audrey Lyn. Oh she was tiny and cute! The lady I got her from didn't feed her mother and so my grandmother took her mother and only other surviving littermate. Audrey is very attached to me. She's my service dog so she's with me all the time. She's a joyful playful little sweetheart! And then... We bought a house and in to the humane society I went for a new doggy  I found Sophia, my second chi. She was so afraid, had been badly abused, awful fur falling out, dirty teeth! And now she's learning to love again, she's eating raw and her coat is shiny and lovely, teeth are cleaning up, she's cuddly and calm. So each girl is just so different. I can't choose a favorite. My husband likes Avery most but he treats them all great.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess I've turned into a polygamist of sorts....I didn't think I would ever have two heart dogs at the same time....but I do. Ari and Kai.
I'm pretty sure I've told the Ari story before. It was one of those instantaneous struck by lightning moments. He was in a crate in the back of someone's truck, and I knew the moment our eyes met (corny I know) that I wanted that dog. The guy had been searching the neighborhood for the dogs owner. Ari broke out of his yard and showed up at my door two days later and the rest is history. He is everything I wanted in a dog. Except he's not a cuddly personality. Affectionate yes, cuddly no.

I fell in love with Kai's picture when she was just a couple weeks old. Traveled all the way to Kentucky to pick out a pup, did evaluations, and was jumping up and down inside when her personality fell right into what I wanted. Actually the criteria was also met by her equally cute red brother, but there was just something about her that I couldn't pass up. didn't realize the extent of our relationship until she was lost for FOUR days when she was just 10 months old. I would have been completely devastated if that had ended badly. Kai is not a snuggler either.......in fact she only tolerates me picking her up.

Layla, oh poor Layla. She just irritates me to death most days. It has been a battle of wills since the start. I put it down to these pups doing whatever they wanted, without rules until I brought her home at 12 weeks. She is not biddable and eager to please like the other two. It has taken A LOT of work to make her understand that listening is mandatory. I do adore her when she is not testing my patience though. She is very cute.......and she's CUDDLY


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of my dogs follow me to the bathroom. Of course they don't weigh 15lbs between them so space isn't a problem! Buster is actually the one who is snuggled up on me the most. He is so cold natured that he prefers to be on someone all the time. My son gets upset because Buster is suppoed to be his but Buster is pretty sure that he is mine! Lola lays beside me a lot but she tends to spend a lot of time on or near my son. It is funny because I want her on me and he wants Buster. I think Lola does it to annoy me though because she gives me this look when she is on Seth's lap like "see I love him too." 

When I first brought her home I was actually jealous of her and Seth the first few days. He held her on the drive back from getting her which was about 3 hours and for the first few days she preferred him to me. I was having none of that so I worked on spoiling her and making her a mama's girl. They both sleep with me at night and have since I brought them home. Lola curls up either in my stomach or behind my legs and Buster starts out curled up in my arms. By morning he has worked his way down to my feet.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh I can't say I have a favorite, my relationship with each of them is so different. I'm definitely closer to Finnigan and Topher, because we have had them longer than Rambo, and Rambo is kinda just this bulldozer that doesn't know his own strength. Bobo (Rambo) is a great cuddler but he'll probably give you a few bruises before he gets in the right spot to cuddle. Finn is just my noble, loyal big man. He'll lay with you on the couch for hours and sleep with his arm over you, if you're there without him he'll come up and nudge your hand until you let him get up too. Topher is my shadow, my little "Chicken Pie", he follows me anywhere and everywhere. He's just a mush and I can grab him and squeeze the heck outta him whenever I want and he loves it, that's what he lives for (well that and fetch, of course). He's been glued to my side since day one, I've never had a dog so dependent on me.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Oh I can't say I have a favorite, my relationship with each of them is so different. I'm definitely closer to Finnigan and Topher, because we have had them longer than Rambo, and Rambo is kinda just this bulldozer that doesn't know his own strength. Bobo (Rambo) is a great cuddler but he'll probably give you a few bruises before he gets in the right spot to cuddle. Finn is just my noble, loyal big man. He'll lay with you on the couch for hours and sleep with his arm over you, if you're there without him he'll come up and nudge your hand until you let him get up too. Topher is my shadow, my little "Chicken Pie", he follows me anywhere and everywhere. He's just a mush and I can grab him and squeeze the heck outta him whenever I want and he loves it, that's what he lives for (well that and fetch, of course). He's been glued to my side since day one, I've never had a dog so dependent on me.


You should post some pictures some time-- Catahoulas are so rare around here, I am not really familiar with them. Although I recognized the coat pattern once on a dog but he seemed too small to be a Catahoula. He was, though.

How big are yours?

Just curious!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I dunno, this is hard to me, but I guess if I had to say a favorite...Murph. 

And I hate myself for saying that. I feel like I should love my dogs the same.

My relationship with Abbie is deeper. I know she loves me for me and not cause of the food I carry, like Nikie said. The way she looks at me, she is in LOVE with me lol. She keeps her eyes on me at all times. I feel like we are soul mates in terms of our connection, but I can't lie, Abbie's anxiety issues really wear me out sometimes and make me so frustrated. I've never dealt with a dog like her before and sometimes I just get so exhausted with her. 

Murph is the dog I *enjoy* being with the most, because nothing, and I mean NOTHING ruffles his feathers. He is the most happy go lucky, laid back dog. He does like to be with me too, in bed, he has to be snuggled against me. He sleeps with me at night, right against me. He goes *everywhere* with me, he is my best buddy. He goes to the chiropractor, to work at stores, to the law office, he's been invited to a friend's wedding reception with me, he is everywhere with me. 

I also feel like my relationship with Abbie has been a little strained/distant lately...dunno why

And I feel guilty for saying all that lol.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love my boys... All my boys but there is at one dog who you have that connection with...

Anyone wanna take a guess who it is!? Lol!!

Tuck is my heart dog.
He will always be and we have this connection that is so very strong.
I think everything we have been through it what really makes it even stronger... He needs me.
He can be bad sometimes, and he knows when I get mad that he has to take off to his crate... He does then about 10 mins later and I gO to him in his crate, tell him he was bad and ask him to come out with the tam.

When people meet tuck and I, they can see the bond.
She I younger I wanted a lab....I wanted a black lab.
So when I got tuck I felt that my one childhood dream came true.

I love duke.... Don't be me wrong.... I love all my boys.
Duke is my big brown bear!


----------



## astig1234 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have also two dogs.. but my favorite is taco because she is very sweet.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Oh I can't say I have a favorite, my relationship with each of them is so different. I'm definitely closer to Finnigan and Topher, because we have had them longer than Rambo, and Rambo is kinda just this bulldozer that doesn't know his own strength. Bobo (Rambo) is a great cuddler but he'll probably give you a few bruises before he gets in the right spot to cuddle. Finn is just my noble, loyal big man. He'll lay with you on the couch for hours and sleep with his arm over you, if you're there without him he'll come up and nudge your hand until you let him get up too. Topher is my shadow, my little "Chicken Pie", he follows me anywhere and everywhere. He's just a mush and I can grab him and squeeze the heck outta him whenever I want and he loves it, that's what he lives for (well that and fetch, of course). He's been glued to my side since day one, I've never had a dog so dependent on me.


I can relate to this. I have such a special bond with all my dogs, and each bond is different because they are all so different. Stoli my Catahula mix is my rock. He was my first dog as an adult, and I had no idea what I was getting into when I got him. He goes where I go, lays on the back of the couch watching over me, lays by my feet every morning when I am getting ready. Sleeps right below my side of the bed. But when I go to bed, he stays up with the BF as long as one of the other dogs comes with me. If not, he is right there. Bella, is such a lover, but on her terms. I feel she is most protective of me. From day one she has always been a challenge and one I will never give up on. So I feel this bond to always protect her and love her. Sam, who I have had less than a year is just a goober. He has to be the sweetest dog I have ever met. He is just a lover. He is not big on being petted as much as being in your lap. Did I mention he is 60lbs and a hound/border collie mix. He is also young, so he has the puppy love of never wanting to be far from you. It breaks my hear he has been with the rescue for almost 2 years. I can't imagine anyone not loving him. He was with me for 2 weeks and I wanted to adopt him, finally after 8 months I have talked the BF into it.


----------



## bulldoglover (Apr 3, 2012)

i have alot of dogs but jake my bulldog is my favriteainkiller:


----------



## heelary01 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have also two dogs.. but my favorite is taco because she is very sweet.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> You should post some pictures some time-- Catahoulas are so rare around here, I am not really familiar with them. Although I recognized the coat pattern once on a dog but he seemed too small to be a Catahoula. He was, though.
> 
> How big are yours?
> 
> Just curious!


Funny thing about catahoulas is, I've seen purebred ones anywhere from 45 to almost 100lbs. Quite the size range, I think the standard is anywhere from 55-75lbs. My little guy Topher is around 56lbs, he's a chocolate merle color. Finnigan's around 78lbs, he's my tall blue-grey spotty merle. They're both rescues, I'm pretty sure Topher is mixed with lab. Finn was the first catahoula I've ever had and now they're all I want! Well, a beauceron too but that's a different story.  I'll post some pictures when I get on my laptop later!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Funny thing about catahoulas is, I've seen purebred ones anywhere from 45 to almost 100lbs. Quite the size range, I think the standard is anywhere from 55-75lbs. My little guy Topher is around 56lbs, he's a chocolate merle color. Finnigan's around 78lbs, he's my tall blue-grey spotty merle. They're both rescues, I'm pretty sure Topher is mixed with lab. Finn was the first catahoula I've ever had and now they're all I want! Well, a beauceron too but that's a different story.  I'll post some pictures when I get on my laptop later!


I really want one too!!! Catahoula that is!

Yours are so gorgeous so I agree that we need more pictures!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie is my soul dog. We have been through hell and back together. I love Tucker to death, but Annie is just my girl. I know it gets into the freaky paranormal state, but I've had a few people tell me that they feel that Annie is my familiar (a spirit often embodied in an animal and held to attend and serve or guard a person). They say that there is just something about me that is completely different when she isn't around. She gets me. I don't have to say a word and she knows exactly what I'm thinking. I had a spirit of a little girl that fallows me. I see her from time to time, but I never see her when Annie is around. I was told this is because she is my guardian. There is just so much more to Annie than being my baby, a dog or one of the family. Our bond is something that nothing could change. Its unexplainable. 

Tucker is my baby boy, but its just not the same. I love him just as much as Annie, but there isn't as deep of a connection with Tucker as I have with Annie.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Funny thing about catahoulas is, I've seen purebred ones anywhere from 45 to almost 100lbs. Quite the size range, I think the standard is anywhere from 55-75lbs. My little guy Topher is around 56lbs, he's a chocolate merle color. Finnigan's around 78lbs, he's my tall blue-grey spotty merle. They're both rescues, I'm pretty sure Topher is mixed with lab. Finn was the first catahoula I've ever had and now they're all I want! Well, a beauceron too but that's a different story.  I'll post some pictures when I get on my laptop later!


Mine is a mix, I think with a Mountain Cur. He isn't merle but Black and Tan, but exhibits all the traits of a Catahula. Everything I read about the breed, is a bio on him. He sits between 55 - 60lbs. He does have one blue eye and one brown eye, which is a common trait of the breed. I love the breed and my whole family thinks he is amazing.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

nlboz said:


> Mine is a mix, I think with a Mountain Cur. He isn't merle but Black and Tan, but exhibits all the traits of a Catahula. Everything I read about the breed, is a bio on him. He sits between 55 - 60lbs. He does have one blue eye and one brown eye, which is a common trait of the breed. I love the breed and my whole family thinks he is amazing.


Any 'houla or 'houla mix is good with me! I love the black and tans. Mine each have a cracked blue/brown eye as well. Everyone that meets them loves them, although Topher is very stand-offish with other people besides myself & my boyfriend, and Finn only likes people he knows are friends (or family). But the people he loves, he REALLY loves. 

Sorry for taking the thread off-topic, I'll go work on my picture thread...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

If feels disloyal but my boys are my favorites. Hunter my 13 year old and then Marshall my 16 month old. My girls are well loved and cuddled, etc. My children actually adore my girls as does my husband but my boys are just special to me. When my old Hunter puts his head at my elbow by my desk he just makes me melt - when my wild child Marshall hurdles the back of my reading chair to land in my lap in his 70 pound glory all I can do is laugh, even little sheltie Domino - when he decides to go flying out of my living room window because it doesn't have a screen he just makes me laugh. The girls are so much more serious and tougher I feel I have to really stay on them where as the boys are my "Don't Worry be Happy" pups.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree on the boy dog thing, Liz. I grew up with female dogs and loved them to death, but I have a very different relationship with my boys. They're "mushier" as I like to put it.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I really don't know, honestly. It's not Boo. I love him, dont get me wrong, and he spends every minute touching me in some way, even when I'm walking around, he walks with his nose on my foot, but I haven't bonded to him like I have to Mouse and Oliver.

Mouse is my baby girl, She is a goofy little brat, she LOVES to make me laugh and acts so silly. She sits on me alot too, but isn't completely dependant on me like Boo is.

Oliver is my boy-dog. He's very fear aggressive, and is afraid of any new person or dog, so I've spent his whole life with me trying to help him. He LOVES tricks and clickertraining, so I spend a fair amount of time training him, and he plays with me ALOT. He's very protective of me, as well.

It's probably Oliver, but Mouse is a VERY close second!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

There have been some great responses to this thread. I have loved reading about the amazing bonds we develop with our dogs. Thanks to all who have shared!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

There really isn't any question, Rhett is my baby boy, my (2nd)heart dog, Beauregard's follower, my best friend, etc, etc, etc. This boy would walk thru hell and back(well run, I'm sure!:wink for me....I would die for him! I can talk to him without ever having to say a single word, he can speak volumes to me without ever having to "truly speak". I can go on all day about my baby boy! 
Anyways, after that would be Dixi, my little Dixi-Doodle, she is my darling girl who will gladly sleep on my legs then do anything else!:smile:
Then would be a mix of Brody(our first baby) and Keeva(my devil child in angel wings) and then lastly would be Leo. He is by far Jesse's dog(as are both Brody and Keeva for the most part...although Brody would rather sleep with me!Lol)

And between Dixi and the other 3 would be my Ducki Kitty....she is AMAZING, a dog in a cat's body...love love love that darling Van cat!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, now I feel bad that I said Rebel is my favorite. I feel like I've been unfaithful to Snorkels somehow.

So I want to change my mind and say I love them differently. But neither one more than the other.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, if we are including cats.. well.. my Boo and Tess are tied. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I agree on the boy dog thing, Liz. I grew up with female dogs and loved them to death, but I have a very different relationship with my boys. They're "mushier" as I like to put it.


THEY ARE! 

Although my first heart dog was a girl, I find that the boys are just so much lovey dovey and I get along with them better.

They don't call bitches, bitches for no good reason!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you think if I got a boy Italian greyhound he would surgically implant himself onto my body then? You can't get any mushier and lovey dovey than Tess LOL.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to say that Blaise is my "baby" while Scotty is the hubby's "baby". I adore both but Blaise's personality is so much "softer" than Scotty's. I looked a long time before I found the pup that had the personality and temperment that I wanted. Scotty is much more "forward", bossier, more dominate than my Blaise. Which is why Blaise is my "baby" and Scotty gets carried to bed every night by the hubby. 
I don't know if boy iggies are cuddlier but I do know that Blaise needs to be on or near (preferably on) me "all the time". Both have to be snuggled up to their person before they can rest. One of my favorite stories about Blaise is when he was about 5 months old. I was sitting in the kitchen reading the paper. I looked up and there's Blaise sitting in his bed, "looking" at me. He's sitting up so straight, and his little eyes are sliding close. His head starts to sag, then he gives a jerk and shakes his head. I watch this for a couple of minutes, I called him over and as soon as he's "squished" up in my lap, he heaves this big sigh and falls asleep.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I grew up with females as well. I had a female lab, two female dobes, a female rotty and a female dalmatian. My males have been Hoss, my brittany, Dude, and Buck. I definitely love the boys more. Hoss and the girl dal were my stepdad's dogs when my mom married him but Hoss quickly became my dog while the dal and I often clashed. She was a sweetheart who would never even so much as lift a lip in warning at anyone but she was a stubborn, hardheaded dog and I was a stubborn, hardheaded kid. 

Well, Hoss, was put down nearly a year ago at 17 years old and Dude moved up to Washington with me. I must have been the only male dog lover in my family because my mom and stepdad have a female mix and a female boxer now!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, now I feel bad that I said Rebel is my favorite. I feel like I've been unfaithful to Snorkels somehow.
> 
> So I want to change my mind and say I love them differently. But neither one more than the other.


Yeah we definitely love them all in their own way because they are different. But I think, like any relationship, there is a certain inexplicable something extra with what we all call our "heart dogs" I don't think we need to feel bad that there is just that little something extra for that special dog. All our dogs are well loved, and well cared for, and heck most of the dogs that belong to this group have won the doggie lottery. We would go to the ends of the earth for all our dogs, whether they are a "favorite" or a cherished member of the family.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We certainly love all four of ours, but for me I would have to say Copper. She's my heart dog and we have a strong bond. She's my "sweet cheeks". LOL!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I love both my dogs but I do have a favorite and that would be Serenity, my Kelpie x ACD. She has a special spot in my heart, she's so much of what I wanted in a dog. She has her issues but she is making me grow as a owner and I am changing my life because of her. I do believe she could be my heart dog but I don't know yet. She's my rock, my protecter, she makes me feel safe and loved. She gives me motivation. I'm glad I have her with me but she causes me stress sometimes.

Sunny, he's my Lab x who I've had longer. I still do love him, I love spending time with him but the connection I feel between Serenity and him are different.


----------

